
Tim O’Reilly Course Corrects the Definition of Web 2.0 - ajbatac
http://bhc3.wordpress.com/2008/10/01/tim-oreilly-course-corrects-the-definition-of-web-20/
======
netcan
I think I would put Amazon on the map too.

~~~
bhc3
Amazon started life in the Web 1.0 world. Buy stuff online. Once they added
ratings and collaborative filtered recommendations, they became more 2.0.

~~~
netcan
And those are the things that (to me) make Amazon Amazon. The things they have
going for them are really: Brand/reliability (1.0), reviews/comments(2.0 -
explicit user contributions) & the recommendation engine (2.0 - implicit user
contributions).

As _just_ an online superstore where you can find anything, they'd've had a
lot less of an edge. The search engine + thousands of web-shops complex create
a good enough alternative.

------
jrockway
I think "Web 2.0" is just a meaningless buzzword like "enterprise". It might
actually mean something, but people have misused the word for so long that it
doesn't actually mean anything in practice.

~~~
jamesbritt
Luckily, though, that problem has been corrected for "Web 3.0"

:)

